# Cincinnati Cinova 80 307-14 Milling Machine - $10000 (Greenville, SC)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 25, 2020)

Cincinnati Cinova 80 307-14 Milling Machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

This is the most complete Conova 80 package deal you will ever find. The milling machine is in...



					greenville.craigslist.org
				




Interesting machine, the price less so.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 25, 2020)

and stored outside under a tarp it’s going to be a boat anchor soon. Sad. These huge old machines are nice but dinosaurs that nobody but a hobbyist would want but can’t afford at $10k.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Aug 22, 2020)

I've seen it on facebook marketplace.  Down to $7500.  But if it's been under a tarp since July, in the humidity and rain we've had in this part of the country.... sigh.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 22, 2020)

ArmyDoc said:


> I've seen it on facebook marketplace.  Down to $7500.  But if it's been under a tarp since July, in the humidity and rain we've had in this part of the country.... sigh.


Yeah it is not getting any better sitting outside like that. He will be lucky to get $3500.


----------



## clemson726 (Jun 17, 2021)

I hope nobody minds me bringing the old post to the top, especially for a newbie here.   I'm just now getting into some machining.  I am a degreed engineer, but my history is around designing, not actually making.  I've had access to but not really used various equipment much.   I'd say with my knowledge combined with my casual usage, I'm beginner/intermediate level at best.   I do own several pieces of equipment in the form of mills and lathes.   About 10 years ago I purchased a large lathe and a horizontal mill from where i'm employed.  Both pieces were in excellent shape but rarely used anymore since a company this large replaces equipment when its off the books.  I gave them to my dad who was a machinist in the army in the late 60s (Vietnam).   Unfortunately he contracted COVID last fall and didn't survive.       Anyway, I'm looking to sell the mill and I came across this forum and this post.   I know its almost taboo for a 1 post guy to list something for sell on the 1st post, so that's not what I'm doing.   I'd just like some information from some guys more knowledgeable than me.  Basically, I don't know what the thing is worth.   Its a Cincinnati Cinova 80 205-12.   Along with it is all the vise, tooling tooling cabinet, etc. we had for it.   I'm looking at the above post and the one I have looks to be probably newer and is powered up ready to use.  Here is a quick picture of it.....   Any help would be greatly appreciated.    I also have at least 2 smaller lathes I will be selling.


----------



## hman (Jun 18, 2021)

Very sorry to hear about your father.  Best wishes getting the extra equipment sold.


----------

